# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شتاء رومانسي للغاية

## أميرة قوس النصر

عندما يقترب الشتاء يبتهل الأئمة في المساجد وتلهج ألسنة الفلاحين بالدعاء ليمن الله علينا بموسم طيب فنؤمن على دعائهم وابتهالاتهم بقلوب كلها الرضا، ولكن هناك من يطل علينا بمنتهى "برادة الوجه" يدعو ويبتهل مع إقتراب الشتاء ليتمتع بموسم وفير من "الرومانسية"  ولست أدري من ذا الذي قال أن الشتاء بطبيعته يدعو إلى الرومانسية؟ لا بد وأنه لم يتعرف على الفلاح إلا في "درس المحفوظات" ولم يطلع على تعريف الرومانسية في قاموس الدراويش، لابد وأنه ممن أحيطوا بالدفئ من كل جانب ، بيته دافئ وسيارته دافئة ومكتبه دافئ و حبيبته أيضاً من النوع الدافئ،حتى شارعه رغم البرد والأمطار جاف ودافئ...

شتاء الطيبين إللي "على باب الله" أجوائه مختلفة تماماً يمكن وصفها بأنها اجواء ألفة تجمعهم حول لا شيء إلا أنفاسهم وقليل من خيال دفئ، أنها أجواء برد و طين وفحم وغاز، صدقوني يمكنكم وصف شتاءهم بأي صفة إلا الرومانسية، وأي رومانسية تلك التي ستجلبها رائحة الكاز المنبعثة من يد أبو العبد و رائحة شال الصوف الغافي على كتف أم العبد، وقد يقترب أبو العبد ممازحاً أم العبد ومهدداً إياها بتلطيخ شالها بالكاز فتنهره بمنتهى "الجفاصة" قائلة: لا تحرقنا يا زلمة ما إنت عارف إنه شال الحيلة وإذا إنحرق معك تجيبلي غيره؟ ولايكون بدك تحرقني أنا كمان؟!!! يبتأس أبو العبد ويغسل يديه على عجل مصوراً بذلك إحدى صور "الرومانسية الزوجية!!!" 

 في الكرم الصغير إلتهبت الجروح في يد أبو فارس وهو يمسح الصقيع عن ثماره ، الكثير من الطين غطى جزمته البلاستيكية الزرقاء فأثقلها و أرهق خطاه، دموع السماء إنهمرت بشدة على شماغه العتيق فبللته وبللت لحيته الكريمة وبللت قلبه المتعب. وهذا ما يسمى حسب قاموس الدراويش بـ"رومنسية الطبيعة"...

في "مدرسة ما" يجلس طفل ضئيل الحجم في زاوية الصف يرتجف تحت الشباك مثل العصفور ، تصفر الريح في أذنه وتنساب المياه على معطفه فلا يدري ماذا يفعل ولاتدري معلمته المسكينة ماذا تعمل تضمه وتحاول تجفيف ما يمكنها تجفيفه. وهذا النوع يطلق عليه اسم " الرومنسية المدرسية" ...

وماذا عن تلك الصبية التي ترتدي جلباباً صوفياً طويلاً مبلل الأطراف و مليء بتفاصيل داكنة، تنتظر حافلة أو تكسي أو حتى عفريت ليقلها ثم تأتي الحافلة فترشقها ولا تقلها ويأتي التكسي فيرمقها ثم يرشقها ولا يقلها ويأتي العفريت فيرق لحالها ويتمنى لو كان بإمكانه أن يقلها. وهذا مايعرف بـ"الرومنسية الأخلاقية"...

ولايزال على هذه الأرض من يستفزني كل عام و مع بداية كل شتاء و يقول لي بمنتهى "اللاإنسانية" : "ياااااي على أجواء الشتا شو رومانسية" !!

وأنا لا أملك إلا أن أقول: أهلاً بنعمة الله.... 100 أهلين بالشتوية... بس رجاءاً خلوها بدون رومانسية!!.

رحمة منذر مريان

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

عفوا 
بس ما الها دخل !! 
رومنسية واللي مش عاجبه بلاش

----------


## omar megdadi

مشكوووووووووووووووووره على الوصف الدقيق 

تقبلي مروري  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الشتاء رومانسي غصب عنها :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> بس عبرت عن الرومانسيه الزوجيه والمدرسيه والاخلاقيه بطريقه رائعه...


هاي سخرية على واقعنا الاليم في الشتا 
ليش وينها الرومنسية في اشي حكته 
بس حتى لو هاد ما بمنع انه نسميه رومنسي

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]مممممممممممممم  بتوقع قصدها مش انتقاد الرومانسيه وارتباطها بالشتاء .. بس بدها تحكي انه ما ظل رومانسيه نظرا للظروف الي ذكرتها .. وشو بتعمل الشتويه بالناس .. [/align]_

----------


## دمعة فرح

> هاي سخرية على واقعنا الاليم في الشتا 
> ليش وينها الرومنسية في اشي حكته 
> 
> بس حتى لو هاد ما بمنع انه نسميه رومنسي


بتعرفي  ليه انا مسحت المشاركه لاني لما قرأت الموضوع بتركيز لاحظت انو عكس ما فهمتو انا فهمت انها بتعبر عن الرومانسيه هيه فقط رومنسيه طبيعيه وزوجيه ومدرسيه واخلاقيه  ومو معترفه فيها بين العشاق بس طلعت مو معترفه بشي اسمو رومنسيه من الاصل

----------


## saousana

[align=center]قصدها مفهوم 
يعني شو نعمل .... ممنوع نسوي حالنا فرحانين بشوية المطر 
مهي الرومنسية ببلاش نظرا للظروف اللي بنعيشها 
مش شايفها شغلة خطيرة نحب الشتا لانه رومنسي 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بصراحه هالمره مش جاي ع بالي اقرأ مقالها ..  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> بتعرفي  ليه انا مسحت المشاركه لاني لما قرأت الموضوع بتركيز لاحظت انو عكس ما فهمتو انا فهمت انها بتعبر عن الرومانسيه هيه فقط رومنسيه طبيعيه وزوجيه ومدرسيه واخلاقيه  ومو معترفه فيها بين العشاق بس طلعت مو معترفه بشي اسمو رومنسيه من الاصل


شفتي ليش مش من حقها

----------


## غسان

_[align=center] 

مزبوط انتقدت الوضع على حساب الرومانسيه .. قولتك مهي ببلاش [/align]_

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

اه مزبوط ببلاش... :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ليش هالثوره اللي عملتوها .. كلامها فيه صحة .. في ناس بالنسبة الهم الشتوية كارثه 

و اضف الى ما ذكرت هم سعر الكاز اللي على رب الاسرة انه يأمنه 

و رغم ذلك قد تعني لبعض هؤلاء البؤساء جو حميمي رومنسي 

ولكن يجب علينا ان نعيش ظروفهم كي نرى الرومنسية بشكلها الاخر >> قد تكون اجمل !!
[/align]

----------


## غسان

[align=center]_ليس هجوم ... والشتويه هم كبير لكثير عائلات ... بس كمان هاذ ما بيعطيها الحق بالغاء رومانسية الشتاء بسبب الظروف الصعبه  وتتخذه وسيله لانتقاد الوضع الراهن ... لانه هالظروف فعلا ممكن تكون رومانسيه بطريقه اخرى  ... 

بس زي ما حكيت بالاول هوه كل همها انتقاد الوضع وبس ... ولو على حساب امور ثانيه .._[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> ليش هالثوره اللي عملتوها .. كلامها فيه صحة .. في ناس بالنسبة الهم الشتوية كارثه 
> 
> و اضف الى ما ذكرت هم سعر الكاز اللي على رب الاسرة انه يأمنه 
> 
> و رغم ذلك قد تعني لبعض هؤلاء البؤساء جو حميمي رومنسي 
> 
> ولكن يجب علينا ان نعيش ظروفهم كي نرى الرومنسية بشكلها الاخر >> قد تكون اجمل !!
> [/align]


كل كلامها صح مش شوي منه 
بس انه شو علاقة هاد في هاد ؟؟؟ عادي انه ناس بهاد الفقر 
او شو ما كانت الظروف تحب الشتاء لانه رومنسي 
مش فاهمة وين وجه الاعتراض او وين بتناقضو ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هاي نظرتها للموضوع .. يعني ممنوع تكتب ؟؟ .. كمان اذا بدك اواجه حجتك بحجة بحكيلك : ما الك الحق تكون اناني و تتمتع بالشتوية و تنكر معناة ناس اخرين 

هيه مش مجبرة حد يقتنع بوجة نظرها .. بس من حق معاناة بائس بالشتاء انه حد يكتب بلسانة

بدك تنكر هالحق !! 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يعني احنا ما مين فينا ما بعاني في الشتا 
ما احنا بنتجمد ايام الدوام حتى والقاعات مكيفة او غيره 
ومش ممنوع عليها تكتب ...بس كمان مش حقها تنكر علينا حقنا بانه نسميه رومنسي بسبب الظروف 
لانها زمان كانت اسوء من هلا 
بس لسه الناس بتفضل الشتا [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل كلامها صح مش شوي منه 
> بس انه شو علاقة هاد في هاد ؟؟؟ عادي انه ناس بهاد الفقر 
> او شو ما كانت الظروف تحب الشتاء لانه رومنسي 
> مش فاهمة وين وجه الاعتراض او وين بتناقضو ؟


[align=center] 
من طول عمرنا منقبل الراي و الراي الاخر .. ليش فجأة صرنا شريرين 

هنالك من يرى أعباء الشتاء هم .. و يقولون اذا دخل الفقر من الباب هرب الحب من الشباك ( مع انه مش مقتنع بالمقولة كثير بس بتبين شوي من وجهة نظري ) 

فهل رومانسية الشتاء لها نفس الشكل عند الجميع ؟؟ 

هي طرحت هالسؤال ، ليش زعلتو عليها .. لها الحق ان تتكلم .. لما بدها تجبر حد برأي ساعتها مزعل منها 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_[align=center] لا تكتب زي ما بدها وتعبر زي ما بدها هيه زي ما الها رأي انا كمان الي رأيي وحكيت انه غلط الاسلوب الي كان ...
  وكمان انا من الناس الي بتعاني من الشتويه بس كمان بشوف الها جانب حلو ... هيه ما بدها تشوفه حره  ... [/align]_

[align=center]_انا ما كنت بناقش انه من حقها تكتب او لا .. انا كنت بحكي وجهة نظري بلي حكته بس ..._ 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بشكر الاستاذه صاحبت القلم الذهبي رحمة منذر مريان 
ثانيا هيه وصفت المطر وجو الشتوية من وجه نظر مغايرة للشعراء عادي يعني 
زي ما العلم وصف القمر  بانه حجار وصخر والاغلب بوصف بالرومنسية ولما الواحد بده يمدح حد بقله وجهك مثل القمر
لو فكر فيها كثير لازم تطلع مسبه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]يعني احنا ما مين فينا ما بعاني في الشتا [/align][align=center]
> ما احنا بنتجمد ايام الدوام حتى والقاعات مكيفة او غيره 
> ومش ممنوع عليها تكتب ...بس كمان مش حقها تنكر علينا حقنا بانه نسميه رومنسي بسبب الظروف 
> لانها زمان كانت اسوء من هلا 
> بس لسه الناس بتفضل الشتا [/align]


 
اوك يعني انتِ تعارضيها الرأي .. حقك  :Smile: 

و اصلا انا كل ما روحت مبلل اكثر بحس بجو شتوية احلا .. بس تفاجأت لما صرت تحكو مش حقها 

لا حقها تبدي رأيها  و حقك تخالفيها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا مش عاجبني التهكم على الاشياء البسيطة اللي بستمتع فيها بدون ما نفكر حتى 
يعني هاد اشي بحسه بكبر معنا من الطفولة ... حتى الطفل الصغير بحكي عن الشتا رومنسي 
احيانا انا بقهرني النقد لاشياء ما بتضر ولا بتنفع 
هو واقع الشتا مرير ومرير كتير وفي حالات كتير لسه ما انطرحت 
بس كمان ما الها علاقة بالرومنسية .... ما في داعي للاستغناء عنها [/align][align=center][/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]انا مش عاجبني التهكم على الاشياء البسيطة اللي بستمتع فيها بدون ما نفكر حتى [/align][align=center]
> يعني هاد اشي بحسه بكبر معنا من الطفولة ... حتى الطفل الصغير بحكي عن الشتا رومنسي 
> احيانا انا بقهرني النقد لاشياء ما بتضر ولا بتنفع 
> هو واقع الشتا مرير ومرير كتير وفي حالات كتير لسه ما انطرحت 
> بس كمان ما الها علاقة بالرومنسية .... ما في داعي للاستغناء عنها [/align]


 
ليس تهكم .. ممكن انتِ مثل ما حكيت بتطبقي قاعدة : كل ما روحت مبلل اكثر بحس بجو شتوية احلا 

بس غيرك بروح يسب  :Db465236ff: 

ليس تهكم .. بل وجة نظر اخرى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> _[align=center]مممممممممممممم  بتوقع قصدها مش انتقاد الرومانسيه وارتباطها بالشتاء .. بس بدها تحكي انه ما ظل رومانسيه نظرا للظروف الي ذكرتها .. وشو بتعمل الشتويه بالناس .. [/align]_



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اوك يعني انتِ تعارضيها الرأي .. حقك 
> 
> و اصلا انا كل ما روحت مبلل اكثر بحس بجو شتوية احلا .. بس تفاجأت لما صرت تحكو مش حقها 
> 
> لا حقها تبدي رأيها  و حقك تخالفيها


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

